# We love, because He first loved us



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Jun 12, 2019)

8. That which makes us to choose God, before God chooses _us, _aught not to be received; and the conditional decree upon faith foreseen, doth so. 
If God do not choose us until_ faith _is foreseen in us, then it necessary follows that we choose God before God chooses us, and we love Him before He loves us; contrary to these Scriptures: _You did not choose Me but I chose you, John 15:16. We love, because He first loved us, _1 John 4:19. 
But the Arminians go further still, for they say “we must be foreseen not only to believe, but also to preservere in believing;” that is, not only to choose God for our God, but also to _continue _in that choice to the _last moment_ of our existence, before we can be fit for God’s choice or election!

_Christopher Ness, An Antidote Against Arminianism: or a Treatise to Enervate and Confute All Five Points Thereof. Chapter 1: of Conditional Election. (1700)_

Reactions: Like 2


----------

